

Ask HN: Anyone with a limited budget need a quick (one-off) web app? - rubyyousay

I've recently changed jobs (Rails dev), and have a few days of downtime to kill. If anyone with a small budget (&#62;$1000) needs a quick site done, I'm up for it!<p>I do full stack Rails development professionally -- primarily sns/mobile games.
======
pbreit
Assuming that's "<$1,000"?

~~~
rubyyousay
Yeah, just saw that, and can't edit...

